

Business Models For the New Web (Really long but insightful) - jkuria
http://raquo.org/openfiles/business-models-of-the-new-web.pdf

======
fdeth
Nice, I went to the same (very small but kinda 1337) college as this guy and
very surprised by such an un-boring topic for a thesis.

